# Old dog can't get in motorhome



## MARKLISA (May 14, 2010)

Hi

We have had our new motorhome less than a week and just got back from our maiden voyage in it, which was really lovely. 

However, our greyhound boy is 13 years old and can't/won't jump up like he used to. We got him a dog ramp which we were putting on the top of the electric step but he's frightened of it and its as if its too narrow, he's fallen off a couple of times where he's been scrabbling. It's literally taking me and my husband an average of 15 minutes to get him in the MH, me in the MH offering treats and temptation and hubby down with the dog holding his back end steady on the ramp etc. 

He can jump out just fine. We've tried getting him in the cab end but thats worse as its a more confined space for him to get into. 

This just isn't feasible long term ... does anyone have any ideas that we could use to help him enjoy our new MH with us??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stick soft carpet onto the ramp.

He will be able to grip it better, and his toenails will not make a noise - which could be what's frightening him.

Also stand the end of the ramp on a brick or something to make it a shallower angle. You will know how high a step he can manage to walk up.

Hope this helps - it worked for my friend's elderly greyhound.

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If he is fit enough to jump out I am sure he will get in ok. 
Don't rush him just keep practising getting him in and out with a reward each time. 
This can be whatever floats his boat, food toys etc. 
I have never come across a problem training a dog to get over something it fears, the usual are slippery floors or working at heights. 
Good luck 
James


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi MarkLisa

We found our dogs do not like the metal steps so we bought a caravan step with rubber treads on it two steps up. Its a bit of a pain having to put it in the van for traveling but the dogs much prefer it to the electric step.



Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We had a similar problem with our old collie.
She just saw a ramp as another obstacle which she seemed to think we'd put in her way to make the job even harder!

We ended up just lifting her in and out the van.

It was easier that way, as when she did jump out she fell on her nose a couple of times and we were worried she might seriously hurt herself.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Hi

Easiest option is to lift him in, thus avoiding the need to carry ramps.

I lifted my Jenny on and off the bed for the last 18 months of her time.

Russell


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

When Paddys back end was getting to bad for him to jump in, we put a travel harness on him. It meant that we could help lift him in and out by lifting the top of the harness, instead of grabbing hold of legs and shoulders which were the bits that hurt him.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

our old Labrador is now 15 years young and although he has lost his "spring" we have taught him to wait to get in or out until he can be assisted by my husband or me.
We shout one,two,three! (the old boy is deaf!) and then give him a helping hand with his back end or restrain his shoulders so he does not fall out in a heap!
We tried the ramp but Charlie did not like it and we found it put a lot of strain and weight on the electric step and it just did not feel secure.
I know greyhounds are big leggy dogs but if you practice he will get the hang of getting in and out with your help.
Just take it slowly and I am sure you will work something out.

Val


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

These are a bit bulky but much more user friendly for the dog.

http://www.redsave.com/products/doggy-steps?gcid=S30784x025&keyword=Dog Stair

Derek


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Just lift him in???????


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I built one for our old bitch. I made it with the rubber mat you use in the cupboards stuck down to the ramp then stapled to make sure it would not move. As we have a garage I made it as long as I could but would still fit in the garage against the backwall. 
We have twin floor van anp the ramp on the lower van step not the electric one. a few buscuits gaver the right idea. now use it at our static van to get her onto the decking.

Andy


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

For getting in our cars, we have taught our elderly Golden Retrievers to put their front paws onto the edge of the boot area with the command UP (for one that is, the others deaf so pat the edge of the boot area for her) once in that front paws on the edge of the boot position, we then put an arm around their back end and heave them in. Both give a bit of a jump to help us heave them in. We lift them out as I don't want them jumping out and damaging shoulders. They soon learn new tricks, whatever their age. Both can still manage the step into the m/home as its a low level vehicle, but getting out is a bit hit and miss with the older dog as her spine is riddled with arthritis and she quite often looses control of her legs and sort of falls out if we are not careful, not that it seems to worry her very much.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Jodi1 said:


> For getting in our cars, we have taught our elderly Golden Retrievers to put their front paws onto the edge of the boot area with the command UP......... but getting out is a bit hit and miss with the older dog as her spine is riddled with arthritis and she quite often looses control of her legs and sort of falls out if we are not careful, not that it seems to worry her very much.


That reminded us so much of our old girls, sadly no longer with us. We put some of the Fiamma mat on the step to stop them slipping and used to give them a gentle push up the step.

Now our current dog is the most athletic retriever we have had and just hops in. Oh to be young.....


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Like others, we tried a Fiamma map on the step because the dog did not like the metal step. He was better at jumping up when he knew he was not going to crash into the furniture (our Arto) but never really got the hang of jumping into the Hymer. We just lifted him in. Downside of this was having to wash my face from all his slobbering.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

First thing to do is to rule out any pain he might be experiencing. It will be impossible to train him if he is experiencing pain whenever he sets foot on the ramp.

Once that is sorted (giving time for any pain meds to work) then I would teach him to walk on the ramp while it is flat on the ground. Be prepared for it to take lots of time particularly if he was experiencing pain before as he has to lose the pain memories. If there was no pain involved then he has to lose the fear memories.

Start with just feeding him some tasty treats from the ramp with him standing on firm ground. Progress very slowly to one foot on the ramp gets a reward (repeat repeat repeat) then two feet on the ramp gets a reward (repeat repeat repeat).

Once you have him with all four feet on the ramp while it is flat on the ground then coax him along it until he is confident on it. 

Gradually raise it on a very firm base at one end. If he feels it is unsafe you will be back to square one :roll: 

Every dog is different in the time it takes to get the idea or get over a problem. He may take weeks of training or he may suddenly "get it".

Try not to be too reassuring as this confirms their fears. Just keep it all upbeat and go punch a pillow when you get frustrated  

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

As has been mentioned before, the type of ramp can make a huge difference to how safe a dog will feel using it. We used, for a time before giving it up as a bad job, a wooden ramp which apart from being heavy was also rather large to lug about (its about to be used as a roof to a wood store hubby is planning :lol: ). Neither of our dogs were happy about using it and had to be helped up and down. A friend bought a different ramp for her dog which had rubber matting on the walkway. She showed me how well it worked with her elderly Goldie and my younger dog aged 11 at the time without any help from me just trotted up it and sat proudly in the back of the car for a few seconds then happily trotted down it again. She did this several times with what only be described as a big grin on her face.
Greyhounds are inherently more nervous dogs so it will take time and patience before he will trust the ramp and patp's post above is probably the way to go. Try to look at the ramp from your dogs point of view and try and work out what it is that is making him fearful. Is it the slippyness of the ramp or the narrowness. Maybe a person on each side supporting the dog may help overcome that fear. Patience is certainly a virtue when it comes to our pets


----------

